# What should my band name be?



## Derricklesters2009 (Jan 9, 2010)

My band of two years broke up. My g/f, a friend, and I are making a new hard rock band, but we need a name.

If you have a suggestion, feel free to put it in the comments below.

The names are:

The Infamous Few

Hot Air Balloons

Appalled By Mortality

The Militia


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

You should be called (Heavy soundz)


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

inflatable llamas


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

frontman and the other guys


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

W.A.F we are fuzz.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hilarious. lol.

I like the inflatable llamas. lol. My drummer won't, I know that. lol.

Thanks guys


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

combine Oklahoma with llama in some creative way


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> combine Oklahoma with llama in some creative way



okllamhomo/okllahomo
?


----------



## quayza (Jan 9, 2010)

We are "NEW BAND"


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

What kind of music are you guys planning to make?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> okllamhomo/okllahomo
> ?



That sounds like a group of gay llamas from Oklahoma :T


----------



## Jelly (Jan 9, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That sounds like a group of gay llamas from Oklahoma :T



Perfect.


----------



## Derricklesters2009 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mostly Hard Rock, some Metal, and little soft rock.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 9, 2010)

okay my band name is team rocket. yet i am a solo artist for now should i go by ace trainer?>


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 9, 2010)

Sadgasm


----------



## Eleziek (Jan 9, 2010)

Step-mom  Despite Salad

Priest  Of The Flannel  Broadcast 

Crying  Toaster  And The Guided  Midget


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 9, 2010)

The Good-Ass Hob-Nobbers


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 9, 2010)

Cuntariffic.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Jan 9, 2010)

Menace to Sobriety.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh man I'm taking that one


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 9, 2010)

AFC


----------



## ale (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a few ideas with accompanying reasons.

After two years
(the old band is over and this is the new one)

Straight for a fall
(classic strategy of borrowing song lyrics to create a band name. this time from diamonds and rust. )


----------



## blackedsoul (Jan 9, 2010)

taking those choices, I take those last two, they sound awesome


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 9, 2010)

Murky Spring Water (M.S.W.)


----------



## Shade Koba (Jan 10, 2010)

ILF- I'mma Letchu Finish

just take a meme and roll with it xD


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 10, 2010)

name it after the street you guys practice on


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2010)

Shade Koba said:


> ILF- I'mma Letchu Finish
> 
> just take a meme and roll with it xD



I would name my band "Loli Haet Pizza". That would be amazing.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 10, 2010)

[deleted]


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 10, 2010)

Piss Pisstofferson.


----------



## Baddwill (Jan 12, 2010)

Lavalloons
Hotlloons
MakorBreaks
Dark Side First


----------



## JMAA (Jan 12, 2010)

Sea Sick?


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 14, 2010)

Dekail


----------



## Lobar (Jan 14, 2010)

Partial Kitten Abortion


----------



## Jelly (Jan 14, 2010)

The Art of Vaginal Fisting

its a real book, though, so you might want to check copyright on that


----------



## Takun (Jan 14, 2010)

be The Yoko OH NOES


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 14, 2010)

Steam-Powered Abortion Machine (S.P.A.M.)

e:

Really, I used this for a project title once but you can have it because it is TRES FANTASTIQUE.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 15, 2010)

FWA - Furries With Attitude


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you chosen a name yet? c.c Are you running these by your bandmates? Don't keep us in suspense, man! D:


----------



## Wynter_pheonix (Jan 28, 2010)

Cellophane Memories 
Shnap Shnappy
Dead Letter
Those Dudes and a Chick
The Flaming Llamas
Natural Fail
Governors Daughter 
Obsolete Pie
Rabbid Lemmings
Penny Shop

well thats all I got for now
hope it helps


----------



## Blayze (Jan 28, 2010)

I guess it depends. Hard rock on what level? Like Metallica or like those bands that claim to be hard rock? Here's a few suggestions anyways, although I suck at this kinda thing.

The Undiscovered
Reborn
Indefinites
Brutal

Yeah, I got nothin'. XP

And also, I notice you're from Oklahoma as well....


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 28, 2010)

We Are Distorted


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 28, 2010)

The Hot dicks from Outerspace.


----------



## Taren Fox (Jan 28, 2010)

Michael Jackson.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 28, 2010)

U Betcha


----------



## Apoc666 (Jan 29, 2010)

We Are Bored? We Are Drunk?


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Jan 29, 2010)

The Opposition
Dead Water
Daemon's Feasting
The Long Dead
Sadists of Dystopia
An End for Eternity
Equation for Band Names<---best one yet

The (noun)/The (adjective)(noun)/The (noun)(noun)
(Adjective)(noun)
(noun)(noun)
(noun)'s of (noun)
(noun)(noun)for(noun)
(noun)(adjective)of(noun)
these are just a few XD


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Michael Jackson.


 
Mikhail Jacynski


----------



## Tovarich Volk (Feb 5, 2010)

Power Flowers of The Magical Mystery Invasion


----------



## MichaelFoster (Feb 6, 2010)

Ray-gun Jones, November Again, Warriors in pink scarf, Chealsie and the Smiles. Those are all the good ones I can think of.


----------



## Lyxen (Feb 6, 2010)

it's autum


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 6, 2010)

Thrash Browns.


----------



## Apoc666 (Feb 7, 2010)

London Under Fire


----------



## Stawks (Feb 8, 2010)

Apoc666 said:


> London Under Fire



Rock Over London, Rock On Chicago > this.

Noise II Men?


----------



## Mangasama (Feb 8, 2010)

Cold Hyper Fusion Blues!


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 9, 2010)

Why are people still responding to this? D: The OP got a band name already!


----------



## Qoph (Feb 9, 2010)

TakeWalker said:


> Why are people still responding to this? D: The OP got a band name already!



Didn't post it in the thread, but from their profile it looks like OP chose Your Heroes Failed.  I'll open this up again at OP request.


----------

